# Halftones for transfers



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anybody know a good way to convert images and vector files into true halftones or gradients for ordering custom transfers?
I know they are normally created using a RIP before printing films, but i would rather not pay for art services and want control for mixing halftones and solid parts within the designs.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You can do them in Photoshop. Do the artwork in your vector program and then export to photoshop. You will have to make sure that the solid colors are 100% and then change the artwork to raster and you can control the halftone in raster.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are a ton of programs out there made specifically for the screen printing market -- including some by promoting vendors here.

Without knowing what your artwork looks like, it's tough to suggest anything. 

Halftoning is an art, not a science. It can take a year for some folks to learn how to do it well. It isn't just creating halftones, it's creating halftones that work well with screen printing inks. There's a big difference there.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Hmm, all the companies I order transfers from right now require all the artwork to be in vector format. I use illustrator and submit everything as an .ai file..
I was hoping there was a way to break up an object to halftone dots just to create depth to my designs or mix solid and halftone objects.

Put it this way, say i wanted to do a "halftone" graphic with a vinyl cutter.... How could you prepare the vector?


----------

